# Help my taper broke



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Well shucks isn't this a bummer. (Not my actual words when it happened

Who has a good temporary fix for this till I can get the part.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you know anyone with an oxy set? If so get them to bronze an eyelet on to the end of the rod.
2Buck would use duct tape .


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I need it tomorrow morning to run angles. It snapped while I was running a tape on a big vault. I got 90% of the flats run today before it happened. I'm just glad it didn't happen on one of the really high spots where it's about 15' down, could have thrown off my balance and sent me for a ride.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

saskataper said:


> I need it tomorrow morning to run angles. It snapped while I was running a tape on a big vault. I got 90% of the flats run today before it happened. I'm just glad it didn't happen on one of the really high spots where it's about 15' down, could have thrown off my balance and sent me for a ride.


If the rods getting replaced then bend a loop in it and connect it to the lever with a zip tie just to get you through the day, but if the rods not getting replaced then whatever you do don't do that.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Drill a hole and add a link.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was thinking of drilling a new hole, but the bend and tie sounds nice and easy. I haven't really looked at it to hard as I'm just tired and mad right now. 
I e got two houses on the go right now and this is the last thing I needed.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

It's a good thing I know this Chinese guy that has a nice Columbia bazooka that lives 5 mins away from you.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Before you bend and tie, price what the piece is to replace. If you drill and add a link, should be good as new.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Do you know anyone with an oxy set? If so get them to bronze an eyelet on to the end of the rod.
> 2Buck would use duct tape .


Your close:whistling2:

Actually, I did what some of the others have said. I bent the rod, then took the shoe laces out of 2bjr's work boots, and got it running again:thumbup:

If I remember right, it was working so well, I even taped out a few more house with it, before I took it to my supply guy to fix. I'm good at Gerry rigging them, not fix'n them proper like. You should see the look on my supply guys face sometimes, when I bring him my Zook to repair


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Need some help with my Columbia taper.... The part Ct-80 isn't in gauging enough. The pin that spins the gear wheels keeps skipping over the wheels. Kinda hard to explain but if you run the taper fast it doesn't bring the plunger and cable up so I get dry tapes. Saskataper knows what I'm talking about


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Toontowntaper said:


> Need some help with my Columbia taper.... The part Ct-80 isn't in gauging enough. The pin that spins the gear wheels keeps skipping over the wheels. Kinda hard to explain but if you run the taper fast it doesn't bring the plunger and cable up so I get dry tapes. Saskataper knows what I'm talking about



sounds like you need a new dog spring, or at least stretch yours out


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

fr8train said:


> sounds like you need a new dog spring, or at least stretch yours out


Tried that and it's not pushing it down .... Also found a couple flaws with my Columbia taper..... You take the top plate off to clean and there is a screw that hits the creased wheel and mud gate wheel I had to grind my wheel down...... Also to close the mud gate it was jamming or I would really have to push the pin in. I also took my grinder to that.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Time to take it to the shop? Never had to grind anything down on my tapers. Sounds like your could use an overhaul


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Can you take some pics of the trouble spots? Did you lose sine screws and replace them with ones that were too long?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Time to take it to the shop? Never had to grind anything down on my tapers. Sounds like your could use an overhaul


No nothing crazy just little modifications to make it run smooth .... Only problem I have is the mud dog


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> sounds like you need a new dog spring, or at least stretch yours out


That's what I was thinking too:yes:



Toontowntaper said:


> I also took my grinder to that.


I think I found your problem:whistling2:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

No where I took my grinder doesn't effect it at all Scott knows what I'm talking about my dog pin doesn't go to the bottom of the teeth on the side of the gear wheels ..... So it keeps skipping over the top of the heads of the teeth


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

build up of mud on the inside of the dog gear assembly thingamabob?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Tried that and it's not pushing it down .... Also found a couple flaws with my Columbia taper..... You take the top plate off to clean and there is a screw that hits the creased wheel and mud gate wheel I had to grind my wheel down...... Also to close the mud gate it was jamming or I would really have to push the pin in. I also took my grinder to that.


I don't know Toon, hearing you took a grinder to the zook has me scared

I even went hunting for the part # for the part your talking about....

Link http://www.columbiatools.com/skin/frontend/default/modern/images/media/pdf/diagrams/COLTAPER.pdf

Most times I find it is the dogger spring (part ct/81) is the problem when it skips like your saying. Second problem is part CT88 (pin) not being fully pushed down. (part CT88 is also the number one reason guys will complain of dry spots on the tape). I always keep a extra dogger spring on me all the time if I can. As soon as I spin that part CT80 by hand, and it skips a bit, then I know it's time for a new spring.

If you have a supply house near buy, maybe you can take it to them, if they fix them....... but lets put it this way......

The guy that fixes my tools, has his daughter fix the zooks. He said their straight forward, most times it only involves replacing parts. Well angle heads and box repair require more attention to detail. The only value you may get sending it to a repair shop is, the ah ha moment of this part should not look like this (or have been grinded off:whistling2

Maybe if you post some pics, or a vid, then someone like PArocker or The Captain if he's online, can go "hey, that shouldn't look like that"


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks to toon for lending me his taper to try and finish these jobs. 
I was pumped to try out the fancy Columbia taper but was ready to throw it out the window after trying to run 9' top angles and having tapes fall cause of dry spots where it skipped. Also it didn't help that I had a couple work placement guys helping me and I tried to get one to roll behind me which didn't work at all, he was slow and wasn't rolling hard enough so when I went back to flush I was just shredding tapes. 
I wasn't using the most civilized language you could say, but I tried not to take it out on the help as they are free and good for moving stuff around.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> It's a good thing I know this Chinese guy that has a nice Columbia bazooka that lives 5 mins away from you.


Your a good man Toon!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Thanks to toon for lending me his taper to try and finish these jobs.
> I was pumped to try out the fancy Columbia taper but was ready to throw it out the window after trying to run 9' top angles and having tapes fall cause of dry spots where it skipped. Also it didn't help that I had a couple work placement guys helping me and I tried to get one to roll behind me which didn't work at all, he was slow and wasn't rolling hard enough so when I went back to flush I was just shredding tapes.
> I wasn't using the most civilized language you could say, but I tried not to take it out on the help as they are free and good for moving stuff around.


Free help!:blink:....


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

No prob Scott I wonder why it started to skip .... Help me out here and explain that I only took my grinder to my taper a little I didn't cut anything off just rounded some parts on it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Free help!:blink:....


Your comment deserves more smiley's and font

FREE HELP !!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Help me out here and explain that I only took my grinder to my taper a little I didn't cut anything off just rounded some parts on it.


Point to which parts


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

It's c83 it's not engaging enough and it's not the spring as you can't manually push it in. Did you find mud back there toon?

I tried drilling a new hole in my creaser rod today with no luck, that stainless is to hard for the bits I have. It really sucks as the main floor of that duplex I'm on should be ready tomorrow and I still have this other house to finish the angles then start the other side of the big duplex.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> It's c83 it's not engaging enough and it's not the spring as you can't manually push it in. Did you find mud back there toon?
> 
> I tried drilling a new hole in my creaser rod today with no luck, that stainless is to hard for the bits I have. It really sucks as the main floor of that duplex I'm on should be ready tomorrow and I still have this other house to finish the angles then start the other side of the big duplex.


Shoe string and duct tape:thumbsup:

As a matter of fact, just tie a string from top of chain, to the trigger. Your thinking too complicated, the string only needs to pull one way. The spring on the finger will draw the trigger back up. 

Or, bend the rod at the bottom (like a fish hook) tie a string to it, then to the trigger.

I think the rod is throwing your train of thought off, Think about it, there is a chain at the top and bottom:yes:

I did repair mine with a shoe string before, trust me, it worked:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> No where I took my grinder doesn't effect it at all Scott knows what I'm talking about my dog pin doesn't go to the bottom of the teeth on the side of the gear wheels ..... So it keeps skipping over the top of the heads of the teeth


Are you sure you and scott put a new dogger spring in?

Or did you just examine it by eye, and thought it looked good:yes:

It is one of those parts that wear out, think of it as a fuse in a car. Tiny little thing, but it can have major implications.

It's not if the spring is still springy, it's metal fatigue, and they start to skip when they ware out. Sometimes they last a long time, sometimes they don't. Just like a cutting blade, or a fuse in a car.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok pic one is the wheel that I hit with the grinder it holds the creased wheel and also the pin you push in to close the mud gate. 

Second pic is of the top plate I have the Columbia with the grenade pin so that screw I'm pointing at kept binding on the creaser wheel from pic 1 so like I said minor grinding nothing to crazy it was just putting way to much pressure on the top plate to even close it. I woul have to pull the pin out with pliers. Fixed that problem

Pic 3 is of the part that's messing up I checked the spring and it holds it down tight but it won't go down all the way so it's skipping over the teeth on the gear wheel 

There was no mud underneath So I'm going to try taking it right out and seeing if there some inside the head


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Ok pic one is the wheel that I hit with the grinder it holds the creased wheel and also the pin you push in to close the mud gate.
> 
> Second pic is of the top plate I have the Columbia with the grenade pin so that screw I'm pointing at kept binding on the creaser wheel from pic 1 so like I said minor grinding nothing to crazy it was just putting way to much pressure on the top plate to even close it. I woul have to pull the pin out with pliers. Fixed that problem
> 
> ...


Are you really really really really really really really really really sure you put a new dogger clip in.

It may look fine, but it is not. In my pic, here is the emergency parts that you should always carry on you. Where I have the red arrows pointing, is where the dogger clip goes bad. They become weak at that spot, then the zook does exactly what your talking about:yes:

So are you really really really really really really really sure you put a new one in:whistling2:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I actually just gave the pin the goes up and down couple taps with my screw driver and now it's going up and down fine. Seems to not be skipping but it's hard to tell with out mud in it. I believe I have a new dodger clip I just have to find it. I have z bunch of spare parts still from when I bought it all


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Try pulling out the dogger clip, and bend it open more,,,, about 20 degrees more, then put it back in. See if that works.

Sometimes they act different when the zook has mud in it or not also, not going to try and explain that one,,,,, too much typing. (had them not work, empty mud, fill again,,,,, works blah blah blah....)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> . Seems to not be skipping but it's hard to tell with out mud in it.l



Cool, you will understand what I'm saying in post #32.

And yes, get that pin to move freely up and down. I always put a bit of oil on the pin, before I use it. That stupid pin can always screw you over Always make sure the dam thing is in the down position after loading the zook. (look and check all the time). If it's up after loading, push it in by hand.

See fr8train, I think we were right all along:yes:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

It seems like there is more tension on it now and it's pushing that pin up and down when I move the mud gate to fill zook and then when I open it the pin seems to go down now so will have to try it out tomorrow I guess. 

Scott you can use it again I will meet you on your site and we can see if it will work. Also adjust the needle for fiba fuse


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> It seems like there is more tension on it now and it's pushing that pin up and down when I move the mud gate to fill zook and then when I open it the pin seems to go down now so will have to try it out tomorrow I guess.
> 
> Scott you can use it again I will meet you on your site and we can see if it will work. Also adjust the needle for fiba fuse


Well your adjusting your needle, just toss it away. File a finishing nail on a sharpening stone, and stick it in....... they last forever:thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well your adjusting your needle, just toss it away. File a finishing nail on a sharpening stone, and stick it in....... they last forever:thumbup:


That is a very good idea and would make it easier to adjust. 2buck your a very smart guy, I will have to try that one for sure when this needle is done. Now if you can come up with a cutting blade that would last forever. Since I have to order some soon. I also re did my chain it had a lot of slack and wasn't winding up really good kept catching on its self.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> 2buck your a very smart guy


Hear that KIWIMAN , someone thinks I'm smart









Had to get that comment locked in "quote", before Toon changed his mind:whistling2:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Toontowntaper said:


> It seems like there is more tension on it now and it's pushing that pin up and down when I move the mud gate to fill zook and then when I open it the pin seems to go down now so will have to try it out tomorrow I guess.
> 
> Scott you can use it again I will meet you on your site and we can see if it will work. Also adjust the needle for fiba fuse


Cool. You can give it a good test  there's just one bedroom, a hallway, the entrance , and the big vault that need angle tapes


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I have to drop Elli off to daycare so I will be by evergreen around 9 do some taping then head to my renos


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well your adjusting your needle, just toss it away. File a finishing nail on a sharpening stone, and stick it in....... they last forever:thumbup:


STOP abusing your tools work SMART like this :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hear that KIWIMAN , someone thinks I'm smart
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Well good for you..........You deserve another T-shirt


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Toontowntaper said:


> That is a very good idea and would make it easier to adjust. 2buck your a very smart guy, I will have to try that one for sure when this needle is done. Now if you can come up with a cutting blade that would last forever. Since I have to order some soon. I also re did my chain it had a lot of slack and wasn't winding up really good kept catching on its self.


Toon, Allwall has stainless blades that last a long, long time:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

saskataper said:


> I tried drilling a new hole in my creaser rod today with no luck, that stainless is to hard for the bits I have.


Tap yourself a 'dipple' in the rod, so it holds the drill bit tip in place and won't let it move around when drilling, and try it again. If still doesn't work, get a better cutting drill bit and try it.



Toontowntaper said:


> I actually just gave the pin the goes up and down couple taps with my screw driver and now it's going up and down fine. Seems to not be skipping but it's hard to tell with out mud in it.


That pin is what I'll check 1st on my Columbia if it's skipping mud, to make sure it's moving easily. Pin likes to rust up some at times.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

JustMe said:


> That pin is what I'll check 1st on my Columbia if it's skipping mud, to make sure it's moving easily. Pin likes to rust up some at times.


Yeah checked over it and tightened up my chain also checked the dodger clip and everything seems to be working good right now. So says Scott aka Saskataper he has my zook right now running fibafuse


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah thanks Andrew it's running like a top now. That is a sweet tool, having that ring on the cutter tube or whatever you call it makes running 9' angles so much easier. Also the grenade pin cap and adjustable brake are very nice features. 

Kenroc is supposed to be getting a new rod in for me tomorrow and it was only $13, I was expecting them to say $60 or something stupid like that.


----------

